# Hsu vtf 3mk4 or Svs pb12-nsd.



## AudioCr8azy02 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi every one.
Pretty much new to the HTS. And i hope i'am posting in the right area.

I need a " sub upgrade" and i have narrow down to two company listed in the title.
I been reading tons of reviews over the pass weeks, and both had very positive comments by folks who reviewed these. What's every thoughts on these subs?. I will use my new subwoofers mostly for movies and maybe some gaming. Personally i was leaning towards svs good move?. 

Current speakers-
JBL ES20 Left/Right
JBL ES25C Center
JBL ES250p (upgrade)
Hsu HB-1 Surrounds


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Mark, welcome to the HTS!
Its really a tossup between the two. Either will preform very well and give you about the same output. Im partial to SVS because I own the PB13u and love it. I have another friend who has the PB10 NSD and he loves it as well.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to give the nod to SVS call it bias since I own the PC-12nsd, their customer service is top-notch it hard to find companies in the modern era that are willing to go out of their way to meet and/or exceed a customers expectations.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

As far as performance goes, both subs will offer plenty of output and extension. The VTF has the advantage of tunability and PEQ. You can't go wrong with either sub. Since you're already leaning toward the SVS, bite the bullet and get one!


----------



## AudioCr8azy02 (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks guys. 
If i do plan to get the svs, will i have enough "headroom" where the sub give port noise at high volumes?.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive never head anyone complain of port nose from an SVS sub.


----------



## AudioCr8azy02 (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks so much tony.
Then i guess ill order the sub.  i just needed some thing better..


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

What's your price range? I have a Seaton SubMursive HP and I am in awe of it! It's more than the two Subs you mentioned. I had a def tech super cube reference which I loved but the Seaton is in a different class.


----------



## AudioCr8azy02 (Jun 6, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> What's your price range? I have a Seaton SubMursive HP and I am in awe of it! It's more than the two Subs you mentioned. I had a def tech super cube reference which I loved but the Seaton is in a different class.


my price range staying under around 1k plus shipping.  i would of love to own marks seaton but way out of my budget


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

In that price range I would also look at the Power Sound Audio XV15. I have one and I absolutely love it. It's only $30 more than the SVS PB12 but it will dig deeper and play louder. If headroom is what you're after - the XV15 is the way to go and its only $800 shipped to your door.

However, the VTF-3 from HSU is currently on sale and it's versatility is very appealing.

I think you'll be happy with either choice but that's my two cents - Good luck!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok I see your price range I have researched both subs and companies. I hear good things about both.


----------

